
In Europe, Speech Is an Alienable Right - PunchTornado
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/10/its-not-free-speech-criticize-muhammad-echr-ruled/574174/?single_page=true
======
throwaway8879
I am saddened to see some of the things that are happening around the world in
relation to freedom of speech and free thought. Don't mean to sound overly
pessimistic about recent happenings, but I do believe that the era of Western
thought is coming to an end. Not that there is any inherent value in free
thought either way, but it's nice to be able to express yourself without fear
of persecution.

Ah well.

~~~
Arnt
It's an old law; don't make the mistake of thinking such laws didn't exist
before or that the development is going in the wrong way. The big difference
is that it used to protect only the catholic church because, really, what else
existed?

I think most european laws have some sort of restriction. Next door in Germany
you can accuse holy men of child molestation with no problem (google for
Kinderfickersekte if you want to know more) but be careful about those
swastikas.

This week's news on the subject:

[https://www.irishtimes.com/news/social-affairs/religion-
and-...](https://www.irishtimes.com/news/social-affairs/religion-and-
beliefs/blasphemy-is-gone-from-constitution-but-why-should-we-stop-
there-1.3678774)

